# New computer

## Albion

Good afternoon all,

I just got a new computer (Intel i7 processor, 32GB RAM, EVGA GTX 780 graphics card, 2 x 1TB HDD's (to be used for the OS) and 1 x 3TB HDD (for user data). This is all on an MSI Z87-GD65 Gaming motherboard.

It came with Windows 7 installed on it as the company installed it for stress testing purposes, etc. The problem I'm facing right now is that Linux won't recognise the onboard NIC, a Killer E2200 basic interface. It works perfectly well with the Win 7 that was pre-installed but Linux can only see a loopback interface.

Does anyone here know how to get Linux see it's there and understand how to use it? I can't provide any screenshots or other on-screen data and similarly can't download anything else from the net on that machine because it's only got the one connection.

Thanks in advance.

Regards,

A.

----------

## Jaglover

You can run lspci -nn to see the PCI ID, post it, also check it out at http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/

----------

## Albion

Thanks for your speedy reply.

That command does prove the system does indeed recognise it, just not how to use it.

The output from that command for the device in question is:

"03:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Qualcomm Atheros Killer E2200 Gigabit Ethernet Controller [1969:e091] (rev 13)"

I went to that site and typed in this line and it asked for more information. It seems it didn't have any solution to hand.

Regards,

A.

----------

## Jaglover

A quick Google reveals 1969:e091 works with (patched?) alx driver, that's the good news. The bad news is links leading to the solution are dead because Ubuntu forums are down. I'm sure you can find it elsewhere, good luck with Google.

----------

## Albion

I read something about a patch and that someone just edited a text file to allow it to make use of the patch but came up against the Ubuntu problem as well.

----------

## Jaglover

My guess is you just have to edit alx sources to add 1969:e091 as supported device, then build and load the module.

Edit: Looking at gentoo-3.10.3 sources e091 is supported already.

----------

## bammbamm808

Go buy a $20 NIC? Just research which ones are supported in the kernel. Disable the other one in BIOS (UEFI interface-whatever)

----------

## Albion

I ordered one yesterday which is due to arrive tomorrow.

----------

## Albion

Hello all,

The adapter just arrived and worked without any problems. I don't plan on using it forever, just until I can figure out how to make use of my onboard NIC.

All the best,

A.

----------

